# ? internship



## cjm76039 (Jul 30, 2002)

Hello. I am a recent grad with an A.A.S in baking/pastry. I am looking for information in regards to international internships. One site I found was CDS International. They require a very pricey fee to place. Is this normal? Has anyone interned with this company? Does anyone have any suggestions? Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you, c


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hey....here is some information for you:

Hospitality Industry - International Internships, Classes and Apprenticeships

If you need more information....Im always open to researching  errr.....don't worry...I dont charge


----------

